# Headlights dim?



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thread moved to proper section


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You have a manual. Your RPMs are dipping below the threshold for full power for a moment as you take off. It could happen with an automatic as well; my second gen does it. Drives me nuts.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

But my Vibe is a 6 speed manual too. It doesnt do it.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

First, perform the following:

1. Clean battery terminals. 
2. Battery health check. 
3. Alternator health check. 

Accelerating will cause the engine to tilt a bit on its mounts. This may be tugging at your ground straps. Check all points and ensure they have good contact and are secure. Also ensure that any wire harnesses aren't doing the same like the alternator or bulb harnesses.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

PAChevyCruze said:


> But my Vibe is a 6 speed manual too. It doesnt do it.


I'm not saying it's an all manual problem, I'm saying it's a Cruze manual problem.  My manual Cruze does it as well.  Battery health is what I would check first.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My Cruze doesn't do this. My Montana did when running the A/C and blower on defrost mode. Are you seeing this with all interior electrical (radio, A/C, blower, etc.) turned off? If so then you either have an alternator issue or a battery getting ready to strand you.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

obermd said:


> My Cruze doesn't do this. My Montana did when running the A/C and blower on defrost mode. Are you seeing this with all interior electrical (radio, A/C, blower, etc.) turned off? If so then you either have an alternator issue or a battery getting ready to strand you.


Mine only does it when I have my headlights, fog lights, radio, maps, wifi, and heated seats on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Whenever I stop with the headlights on and then start to go, the headlights dim very slightly for a second, then go back to normal brightness. Never seen this before in any of my previous cars.


I haven't noticed it, but I wouldn't be surprised. The Cruze has an intelligent charging system that tends to stop charging when engine power is needed and increase charging when it's not (like downhill or braking). The ECM is probably conserving engine power so there's more for the drive wheels.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> I'm not saying it's an all manual problem, I'm saying it's a Cruze manual problem.  My manual Cruze does it as well.  Battery health is what I would check first.


LOL. I know.Was just joking about the Vibe.  At least my cruze isnt the only one that does it.

I'll have to try turning everything off and see if it does it and have the battery checked.


----------

